# Any inside info on DVLA / Specsavers driving assessments?



## H3llsBells (Sep 24, 2020)

I wondered if anyone had any info regarding assessments for driving that are requested by DVLA and undertaken by Specsavers.  I had to give up my licence approx 2 years ago due to retinopathy but following successful treatment have been told by the consultant ophthalmologist and an independent optician, that there's no "eye" reason I can't drive safely again.  Having sent all the necessary paperwork back the the DVLA, they have said that they can't do anything as they're "not booking appointments for a visual assessment due to Covid-19".  Selfishly, fairly gutted by this!  Would welcome any feedback / info if anyone has heard if and when they might revise this.... especially given that the Covid scenario has escalated in the last few days.  Thank you


----------



## grovesy (Sep 24, 2020)

I don't  know about the specific DVLA but I know my local Specsavers are open with Covid measures doing normal eye tests and selling specs. My friend had an eye test last week.


----------



## H3llsBells (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks @grovesy 
This is what I can't understand given that Specsavers are open with Covid measures in place, and my local one has been for several weeks!  Not sure if the delay lies with DVLA for not being able to arrange the necessary appointment or if Specsavers have said they can't do these appointments due to smaller numbers of staff in store?  Frustrating either way!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 24, 2020)

H3llsBells said:


> Thanks @grovesy
> This is what I can't understand given that Specsavers are open with Covid measures in place, and my local one has been for several weeks!  Not sure if the delay lies with DVLA for not being able to arrange the necessary appointment or if Specsavers have said they can't do these appointments due to smaller numbers of staff in store?  Frustrating either way!


Possibly it is the DVLA.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 24, 2020)

H3llsBells said:


> Would welcome any feedback / info if anyone has heard if and when they might revise this.... especially given that the Covid scenario has escalated in the last few days. Thank you


Specsavers are not doing any field vision tests. I went for an eye test the other day and it's one in at a time masks on etc and rooms cleaned after use. Optician just did the old fashion field test as in follow my fingers.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 24, 2020)

Anitram said:


> My guess is that it's the DVLA. Our youngest has a genetic condition that requires him to have his eye health checked annually at our local hospital. DVLA required a field vision test, which we arranged with Specsavers. His field vision turned out to be fine but it still took DVLA almost 10 weeks to send him his licence.
> 
> Martin


Specsavers are not doing field vision tests at the moment. So it's not the DVLA. Obviously as the virus situation changes so does what they can do at any one time.

Every piece of equipment has to be cleaned sterilized after use so the staff are working overtime just  to get basic eye tests done. So field vision tests are prob bottom of the list for priority at the moment.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 25, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Specsavers are not doing field vision tests at the moment. So it's not the DVLA. Obviously as the virus situation changes so does what they can do at any one time.
> 
> Every piece of equipment has to be cleaned sterilized after use so the staff are working overtime just  to get basic eye tests done. So field vision tests are prob bottom of the list for priority at the moment.


As with everything else different places are working differently, as the Specsavers my friend went to were letting limited people in and manned door, and distance waiting in the waiting area.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 25, 2020)

grovesy said:


> As with everything else different places are working differently, as the Specsavers my friend went to were letting limited people in and manned door, and distance waiting in the waiting area.


It's exactly the same at nearest specs to me, plus the cleaning after each client.


----------



## H3llsBells (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks all for your feedback, suspected it might be that field vision tests are bottom of the list for Specsavers, understandably even if frustratingly!  onwards and upwards....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2020)

H3llsBells said:


> Thanks all for your feedback, suspected it might be that field vision tests are bottom of the list for Specsavers, understandably even if frustratingly!  onwards and upwards....



Does it have to be Specsavers? Is there an independent opticians you can use to get your visual field chacked (with or without a fancy machine?)


----------



## grovesy (Oct 2, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Does it have to be Specsavers? Is there an independent opticians you can use to get your visual field chacked (with or without a fancy machine?)


As I understand for the DVLA it has to be Specsavers as they have the contract!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 2, 2020)

Personally, I do not see why the DVLA can't accept a hospital conducted field vision test.


----------



## daducky88 (Nov 4, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Personally, I do not see why the DVLA can't accept a hospital conducted field vision test.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 5, 2020)

The DVLA don't accept hospital consultant reports for a couple of reasons. The first is stop arguments, and the second is that a hospital doctor may not be aware of the exacting standards of the DVLA.

So why stop arguments? Because the default setting in such a situation is a refusal of licence in borderline decisions. That is patently the safest stance to take, from the stance of pedestrians and other road users. And remember, it is you taking the test and you who failed it. You can't blame anyone else, so you have to live with it. But most of all, you can't decide whether your vision is fit for driving. The DVLA decide that.


----------



## JAC45 (Nov 16, 2020)

I had my driving licence revoked in February as a result of a small visual field defect following a minor stroke and I "failed" the Specsavers visual field test. I have been through a long and tortuous series of exchanges with the DVLA who were incommunicado for almost 4 months over the first lockdown. They did not provide any clarity on the precise reason for my failure which did not help. You can fail the test if you are nervous and give too many false positive responses for example. Eventually I had another field test done at my own optician after lockdown and this appears to have been accepted and I have now been allowed to reapply for my licence (a month ago!) and am still waiting, fingers crossed. If you can't get a test at specsavers then try another optician, which you might have to pay for (the DVLA pay for the specsavers test). There is a chance the DVLA may accept your own test if it is clear enough. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Good luck.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 27, 2020)

Had this update on the Specsavers contract recently:

*Specsavers – Service Quality Issues*
Specsavers has the contract to provide visual field and visual acuity testing for the DVLA. So individuals requiring eye tests as part of a driving licence application/renewal have to use Specsavers. 

The DVLA are still running their quality assurance process for this contract. If you have concerns over the results of your test yoi can contact Diabetes UK’s helpline and let them know as much detail as possible, the Specsavers branch, date of test etc, so that your concerns can be passed on to DVLA for investigation. 

You can also individual to lodge a complaint with the DVLA via _the DVLA Complaints procedure - https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/driver-and-vehicle-licensing-agency/about/complaints-procedure_


*Group 2 Driver Assessments*
In response to the service disruptions caused by the pandemic, the DVLA have been looking to streamline the current three stage approach where Group 2 drivers have to do self-assessment, then see their GP/diabetologist and finally have an independent diabetologist assessment. 

They are currently piloting an approach where Group 2 drivers see a diabetes consultant remotely for the annual assessment and skip GP /person’s own diabetologist stage. As this is a pilot, nothing has changed at the moment. But the DVLA are actively seeking to address any delays caused by the pandemic.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2020)

I never bothered retaining my C1 once they eventually decided to remove it from us lot (insulin dependent diabetics) but Pete retained his when he got to 70 - and they absolutely haven't simplified the procedure for the over 70s, cos he's 73 in January and just had to have another medical and send off the forms to renew it again.  They deliberately make it difficult and send you the wrong forms - the ones to renew without the C1 !! - and you can do that online anyway post 70 if that's all you want.


----------



## daducky88 (Nov 29, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Had this update on the Specsavers contract recently:
> 
> *Specsavers – Service Quality Issues*
> Specsavers has the contract to provide visual field and visual acuity testing for the DVLA. So individuals requiring eye tests as part of a driving licence application/renewal have to use Specsavers.
> ...


What is group 2? 

I don't understand why the dvla cant just use opthamology results and maybe add field of vision for patients with lase in both eyes.  Its be quicker and likely no more costly than farming it out to opticians.  Maybe its a capacity issue as shed loads of peeps are dev t2d.  Do they suffer gluconeogen to the same rate as t1ds?


----------



## daducky88 (Nov 29, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Had this update on the Specsavers contract recently:
> 
> *Specsavers – Service Quality Issues*
> Specsavers has the contract to provide visual field and visual acuity testing for the DVLA. So individuals requiring eye tests as part of a driving licence application/renewal have to use Specsavers.
> ...


whats visual acuity? 

Is that how far down the Snellen scale you read?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 29, 2020)

Group 2 is commercial drivers etc as I understand it.

Visual acuity is how well you can see - distinguishing shapes and objects and details at a given distance.






						Visual disorders: assessing fitness to drive
					

Advice for medical professionals to follow when assessing drivers with visual disorders.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## daducky88 (Nov 29, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Group 2 is commercial drivers etc as I understand it.
> 
> Visual acuity is how well you can see - distinguishing shapes and objects and details at a given distance.
> 
> ...


Hows it determined?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 29, 2020)

daducky88 said:


> Hows it determined?


That link has lots of detail eg

​_Minimum eyesight standards – all drivers_​_The law requires that all licensed drivers to meet the following eyesight requirements (including drivers aided by prescribed glasses or contact lenses):_​
_in good daylight, able to read the registration mark fixed to a vehicle registered under current standards    _
_at a distance of 20 metres with letters and numbers 79 mm high by 50 mm wide on a car registered since 1 September 2001 or_​
_at a distance of 20.5 metres with letters and numbers 79 mm high by 57 mm wide on a car registered before 1 September 2001 and_​

_the visual acuity must be at least Snellen 6/12 with both eyes open or in the only eye if monocular_​
_✘- Any driver unable to meet these standards must not drive and must notify the DVLA, which will refuse or revoke a licence._​​_The law also requires all drivers to have a minimum field of vision, as set out below._​​_Bioptic telescope devices are not accepted by the DVLA for driving._​​_[snip]_​​See the link for details of visual field requirements


----------



## daducky88 (Feb 10, 2021)

Anitram said:


> My guess is that it's the DVLA. Our youngest has a genetic condition that requires him to have his eye health checked annually at our local hospital. DVLA required a field vision test, which we arranged with Specsavers. His field vision turned out to be fine but it still took DVLA almost 10 weeks to send him his licence.
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin

When was the last "proper" fov (dotted lights) test at Specsavers that your youngest attended ?

Thanks


----------

